# صور من عبق التاريخ، قديمة حديثه



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2012)

صورة إفريقية أصيلة





صورة مصرية عريقة





Afghan Warriors
 محاربين من الأفغان





Ancient Iraq
 العراق قديماً





Chinese Warriors
 محاربي الصين قديماً





Persian Warriors
 محاربي فارس (إيران) قديماً





سفن برتغالية





Tariq ibn Ziyad
 طارق بن زياد





The British officer and The Zulu King
 صوره لضابط بريطاني وملك الزولو





The Indonesians
الاندونيسيين قديماً





The Iranians
الإيرانيين قديماً





The King of Florida
 ملك فلوريدا





The Slave Dance
 رقص العبيد قديماً





Turkish Warriors
 محاربين أتراك





 صورة من عصر المماليك
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

روعه الصور دي الف شكر


----------



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2012)

على ايه الشكر بس
ربنا يخليكي ويبارك في حياتك آمين
​


----------



## ramy22 (21 يوليو 2012)

رائع جداا اخى العزيز 

دعنى احييك على ذوقك الراقى ​


----------



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل، لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز، النعمة معك
​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2012)

روعة فعلا 
واد اية الصورة المصرية جميلة اوووووى
ميرسى ليك جداا​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
   صــور مميزهـ جداً
شكراً لحضرتكـ




*.،*​ ​


----------



## aymonded (22 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يخليكيم وصلوا من أجلي كثيراً، النعمة معكم
​


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

حلوة  هههههههه


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2012)

أشكرك على ردك يا أجمل أخ حلو
النعمة معك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أغسطس 2012)

صور تاريخية نادرة الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صور تاريخية نادرة الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2012)

الصور دى روعه--دول تاريخ
 اشكرك


----------



## aymonded (3 أغسطس 2012)

الله يخليكي أنا قلت بس أضع بصمة من عبق التاريخ
النعمة معك
​


----------

